

A rMB PRO or a MBPRO? advice - aitoehigie

Right now I am split between getting a retina MacBook pro or a MacBook pro. The reason is because the retina MacBook is not upgradable and since I am not a designer I am not to crazy about the retina display. Which would make more sense for me to get? I am tilting towards the ordinary MacBook pro as I can upgrade it to an SSD and also up the ram and do other modding. What would you advice i do?
======
quink
> What would u advice i do?

Use better spelling?

> Right now I am split between getting a retina MacBook pro or a MacBook pro.

I'll say it: Get a Lenovo Thinkpad. Do you have a reason for Apple other than
some facetious argument involving somehow superior build quality? Also, you'll
get both Windows and Linux natively and they don't feel like second-class
citizens.

~~~
aitoehigie
Do lenovos last as long as macs?

~~~
quink
There's a hundred Thinkpads on the ISS right now, and zero MacBooks. There's a
data point.

And if you're concerned about useful life, then I can tell you right now that
you'll get major OS updates for about three years. Windows 8 requires
basically a good graphics card, 2 GB of RAM, a dozen GB of space and a 1 GHz
CPU. It'll run on your 2005 Celeron as well as Vista did. May not have been
well, but a 2006 PC will, on average, run Windows 7 well enough.

Meanwhile, in Appleland, the Mac you bought in February '09 won't run the next
version of OS X that's just about to come out. Seriously.

~~~
aitoehigie
I am not really concerned about the OS as I am a Linux person. I am just
really concerned about build quality and performance.

